# Whats a good place to start for a beginner Taxi?



## nnation (Sep 28, 2005)

Over the last couple years of trapping, skinning, fleshing, and drying hides I think I'd like to get into the taxidermist art a bit by trying some mounts out myself. I'd like to see what I can do. Are there any good books or DVD's that explain in depth basics on the art of taxidermy? Tricks, tools, materials, techniques, etc. I get critters every year and would like to do something more with them other than skin and dry. Thanks for any direction.


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

taxidermy.net, start there


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

If your a read and see the photo type, then the "Breakthrough Manuals" are a great option (it's where I started). 

If your a watch the video type, then the DVD and VHS series are the way to go.

*McKenzie Taxidermy* Supply
*Taxidermy* mannikin's and supplies, specials, product information, and catalog request.
www.*mckenzie*sp.com/ 
[/COLOR] 
Click on the instructions/manuals.

*=Mitch*


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

visual or not, i would highly recommend the breakthrough books. a plethora of info in those. good luck and sign up on taxi.net.


----------

